# Lamb sirloin and beef mock tender - Sous Vide



## Hockeydudde (Jul 7, 2022)

Had some meat that needed to be cooked. Decided to try sous vide for the first time. We've had the immersion stick for a few years, but never used it for meat, only poached eggs. I did 4 bone-in lamb sirloin's and 4 beef mock tender's. Mock tender is from the beef shoulder. Gets it's name because the muscle looks like a short tenderloin, but don't be fooled, it's tough. Like even as chicken fried steak... It's tough.
Put in the bath at 135 F for about 5 hours with salt and pepper. Left to cool and dry on a cutting board for about 30 minutes before searing in the gas grill to finish. Cooked down the liquid from the bag to use in gravy down later.
Wow! I was shocked how tender and moist the meat was. The mock tender was as tender as a real tenderloin. The lamb was a little too tender for me, next time I'll try the lamb @135 for 4 hours. 
Served with mashed potatoes, gravy and asparagus. Yum.
We grind the mock tenders now, these were left over from a previous year. So those were probably a once in a lifetime experience, lol.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 7, 2022)

Lamb looks delicious. Nice work. I agree about the SV time and lamb. The last leg I did was 132* for 6 hours and the meat was mush. Tasted great but texture was hard to get over.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 7, 2022)

I have done lamb a few times and was happy with the result but I did 3 hours at 132F.  

I have never heard of a mock tender tho.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Jul 7, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> I have done lamb a few times and was happy with the result but I did 3 hours at 132F.
> 
> I have never heard of a mock tender tho.


That's because it's not worth anything but grind, lol. Didn't hear of it until we started butchering a cow each year.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 7, 2022)

we do a side of cow ever year.  :P


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2022)

Killer looking meal there!
Nicely done!
We love lamb, but never tried SV’ing it!
Al


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

That looks really good. Never heard of a mock tender, interesting


----------

